# Globeflight Courier



## Hooked (9/6/18)

On Thursday I wanted to send something from Yzerfontein, an outlying area of the Western Cape, to Johannesburg. The Courier Guy is the cheapest but oh, what a mission it is to arrange a collection with them (Cape Town branch). One has to deal with two separate departments, one is put through from one person to another, all of whom appear to have noodles for brains. Note: I refer only to *arranging a collection*. Their deliveries are outstanding.

I decided instead to use Globeflight. Why? A few months ago I received a delivery from them - at 7pm!! Good heavens! It was the first time that I had dealt with Globeflight and I was so impressed that I made a Note-to-Self.

So, I phoned Globeflight on Thursday morning and spoke to Juan Swartz. Within a minute or two I received an email quote and, after I had paid, an assurance that my parcel would be collected by 4pm that day. On the dot at 4 p.m. the courier, Deon, arrived. Such an intelligent, presentable, friendly chap. 

On Friday at 8.45 a.m. I received a Whatsapp from the recipient to say that the package had arrived.

To summarise: 
Thursday 4 p.m. : Collection from an *outlying area* in the Western Cape.
Friday 8.45 a.m. : Delivery in Johannesburg.

I couldn't ask for better service. Thank you, Juan, Deon and the rest of the team at Globeflight! I will most certainly use your services next time I need to send something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

Hooked said:


> On Thursday I wanted to send something from Yzerfontein, an outlying area of the Western Cape, to Johannesburg. The Courier Guy is the cheapest but oh, what a mission it is to arrange a collection with them (Cape Town branch). One has to deal with two separate departments, one is put through from one person to another, all of whom appear to have noodles for brains. Note: I refer only to *arranging a collection*. Their deliveries are outstanding.
> 
> I decided instead to use Globeflight. Why? A few months ago I received a delivery from them - at 7pm!! Good heavens! It was the first time that I had dealt with Globeflight and I was so impressed that I made a Note-to-Self.
> 
> ...


But price wise? Compared to TCG? I am assuming that with the level of service it's justifiable.


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> But price wise? Compared to TCG? I am assuming that with the level of service it's justifiable.



Globeflight about R90 more ... and more than justifiable!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/6/18)

Hooked said:


> On Thursday I wanted to send something from Yzerfontein, an outlying area of the Western Cape, to Johannesburg. The Courier Guy is the cheapest but oh, what a mission it is to arrange a collection with them (Cape Town branch). One has to deal with two separate departments, one is put through from one person to another, all of whom appear to have noodles for brains. Note: I refer only to *arranging a collection*. Their deliveries are outstanding.
> 
> I decided instead to use Globeflight. Why? A few months ago I received a delivery from them - at 7pm!! Good heavens! It was the first time that I had dealt with Globeflight and I was so impressed that I made a Note-to-Self.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. Will remember to check them out when I have to send something somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

